# IKEA Doll Bed for Mabel :D



## bunnygrrrl3000 (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm sure you all have seen this article about people in Japan using IKEA doll beds for cats. I stopped by my local IKEA and grabbed one, just $20. I didn't think she'd like it, since cats hate everything thats nice, but she LOVES it! Has anyone else picked one of these doll beds up?

How sweet it this?! :thumb


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh that is so cute. That's a clever idea for a cat bed. I hadn't even thought about looking at those. We have a sofa for them but that was made for cats, so a scaled down version to fit one of them.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh she fits perfectly in there, too. How sweet!  Hope it's something she continues to use! ;-)


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

She looms so sweet curled up her own bed! That's a great little bed for the price!


----------



## bunnygrrrl3000 (Oct 30, 2014)

Smaughunter said:


> She looms so sweet curled up her own bed! That's a great little bed for the price!


So affordable. I just folded up an old sweater and put that in the bottom for the "mattress."


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

SO adorable!!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I want one of those!!! I'd need to buy several, or a few of mine would probably fight over it.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Oo.. I want one. maybe two.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I have one for coming 3yrs. It may seem abit small for ET, but he try to make himself comfortable. He will sleep in it for a couple months, abandon it for another couple months, then come back to it for another couple months - that's ET or may be most cats, he has many sleeping spot/beds that he rotate. I do need to DIY a couple cushion and cushion cover though.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Other stuff you might also wanna consider buying from Ikea and they are cheap. ET love those more than the catnip cat toys. He kneads, chewed and bunny kicked these.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Haha precious! Really looking like they're loving these beds.

I used to have a little wooden bed for my dolls and I have no idea where it went....


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

OMG That is so adorable and such a great idea! Mabel looks so content (seriously, she is sooo gorgeous!) and I loved the article with all of the content kitties enjoying their bed! I also love how customizable this can be, I could see myself painting it black-brown to match my Ikea furniture and making some cute bedding for it. I need it!!  Haha. Such a great price, too!


----------



## bunnygrrrl3000 (Oct 30, 2014)

snowy said:


> Other stuff you might also wanna consider buying from Ikea and they are cheap. ET love those more than the catnip cat toys. He kneads, chewed and bunny kicked these.
> View attachment 77138


The stuffies at IKEA are so darn cute. I might get a few then stuff them with catnip. So precious.


----------



## bunnygrrrl3000 (Oct 30, 2014)

snowy said:


> I have one for coming on 3yrs.


That's cool you thought of that a while ago, I'm definitely not creative enough to have come up with using doll beds as cat beds on my own haha


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

haha...I didn't buy the doll bed, it was given to me by someone whose cat didn't like it. As she didn't wanna have something that wasn't used and occupying space, so she gave it to me knowing I just adopted ET, lol...I think that's the reason, I don't quite remember. ET took to it immediately.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh that is awesome! I want one of those. Adorable


----------

